# Nolan's (Awsome!) Stuff...



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

*Nolan's (Awesome!) Stuff...*

At the risk of a bit of double posting I am going to start a new thread here for Nolan:
Nolan's Vindicator:








Trukk:








Battle-ground with some Guard and Chaos Marines:


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Way to go!


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Nolan's the kid right? If so som egreat stuff from a chap his age. He may want to look at some simple ways of shading/highlighting to make some of that work really 'pop' though


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Great work, and I like the added touch of the dead IG crushed under the ruins...

Frankly, he paints better than many adults I know... :victory:


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

he paints better that one of my friends lol great work


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Next up, a bunker, WIP (did we use enough glue? Oh yeah!)


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Nolan finished painting his bunker and then conned me out of some Orks!
















The 'blood splash' on the side of the bunker is where some poor soul got whacked while standing near the wall, note the bullet hits! Nolan is now talking about converting a small WWII tank into an Orky vehicle. Should prove interesting!


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Aw lol he got paint on his nose. Wait...............


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

damn that kid has got some good painting skrillz. Lol tell him to keep up the great work


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

As someone already said, I know adults that don't paint that well (or at all)- keep him at it and he'll be taking a Daemon in a few years


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I fail to see the awesome i simply see another kid that will pick up my shinny warhound or Blood Angels to play with......

On that note..

Not bad at all for someone his age! he paints better then most of the local Gw Staff. (Sad part is i kid not its great)


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

What better army for a kid then orc. Where everything and anything can become a model for them. Also with the ramshakle construction "messy" looks awesome. No need for excuses or short cuts here though. Well done Nolan!


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Just when you thought it was safe.... he's back!


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh, oh! Better recheck the instructions buddy, I think that you missed a part inside here somewhere!








All done, a very basic scheme of yellow with an orange 'X' over the hull and white under surfaces. Done with spray bombs (a little heavy on the application at times but we are getting better at it!)


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Loving the Trukk buddy! :victory:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Impressive even for an adult. This kid is going to be a damn good hobbyist when he gets a bit older. On a different note, you guys need to let him out in the sun more often. lol


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

nah, there is no sun in Canada, atleast not where I grew up... nice stuff man


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

S'funny, I must be imagining the sun outside. 

Nice work, and more than that, it's nice to see littl'uns taking up the hobby, As long as he doesn't break anything, I encourage Nolan to keep playing. 

Edit: anyone else remembering that "Nerds, they're beginning to breed" demotivational?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hahah I grew up in Sarnia Ontario man.. the pollution keeps the sun at bay... we all have spinabifida and only come out at night.. that was the old me anyway!


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Now Nolan is working on 'Viking Orcs'!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Great to see someone at the start of their hobby and enjoying it greatly, if the grin in some of those pictures is a measure.

Viking Orcs sound like a great idea and have plenty of scope for Konvershuns and fun, I look forward to seeing what turns up.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Viking's progress so far. Nolan says that the sail drawing is not very good because Orks can't draw very well!


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

So true so true.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

The 'Vorking Ship' completed!


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Nolan at work on his Valkyrie. Barked face, fat lip and one less tooth thanks to a face-plant on the concrete off of his pogo-stick (well you would not be bouncing on anything soft, now would you?


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Nolan's Valkyrie over-flying his newly completed Manticor.


----------

